# Is this an exercise or will dog not out?



## Kevin Connell JR (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZUGYUNr_tw&feature=player_embedded

What is this guy doing at the end of the video? Does he have to choke the dog to get him to out or this some kinda bite development exercise. He does say "leave it" so am figuring he can't get the dog to out. And if you can't effectively out your personal protection dog isn't that a huge liability.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think liability would be the same, if the dog bit the guy....if dog doesnt out, then dont say out...I think he was trying to choke the dog off at the end...dog did not listen to out/ leave it..


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

Lame. If you can't get your dog to let go why put him on a decoy?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Benjamin Allanson said:


> Lame. If you can't get your dog to let go why put him on a decoy?




I know right? thats so lame








dont even show up if you dont have a clean out is what I always say


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

If the guy was Vietnamese his name would be Sum Dum Fuk
The fool doesn't have an out on either dog and doesn't know how to do a decent choke off. It's a choke off not a choke hold 
IDIOT


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The collar is way to low on the neck to accomplish anything but break it's neck the way that guy is cranking on it. Probably some secret martial Arts move from the name on the building behind them. 8-[
:-k What happens if he doesn't have someone to hold the leash on the first dog?  :grin:


----------



## Kevin Connell JR (Nov 20, 2009)

Is correct to say these dogs are in extreme prey drive the whole time and have learned to self satisfy on the bite because they were never taught a proper out?


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

The Dutchie seemed to out just fine but you can tell that Mal has some trust issues with the handler. He is dancing away from the handler as he approached. I've seen it so many times and I always think its a problem. I like to see a dog realize the handler is coming and get a huge build up thinking "Oh here comes Dad and now we BOTH are gonna kick your ass!". Probably a lot of complusion used to out the Mal and he did not want to give up his toy. I will give the Mal some credit for not coming off the bite and tagging the decoy on the head while he was on the ground, with his head turned, and the handler had his back to the whole thing, on the pavement, in a parking lot.....nice sleeper hold though. Might be easier to take the dog off strong by having the decoy stand up. Or push the dog into the bite instead of pulling (my preferred method), or use a breakstick. 

I don't think its a build up exercise since both dogs were deployed. If you are going to build up a dog, let him win the battle by himself.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The dogs were in conflict with the handler. They have never been taught to out and to out they would get a reward, ( another bite. )

And too I think all this , in his mind , would impress someone.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

could be hes into K9PRO sports ? and this is practicing the OUT martial arts style :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

A dog that's trained to bite people is a liability wonder why no one ever makes movies showing a dog getting beaten about the head with a 4 slice toaster :-x


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Dogs are 5 years old and 4 years old in the video, both with no outs. Okay.. o.0


----------

